# Yetti fish house owners...



## northerngoosehunter

Does anyone who owns a Yetti fish house and has used it for a couple years have any comments? How are they holding up? Have you seen any of the cracks or issues often discussed with aluminum frames?? I am getting close to buying a new Yetti, but would like to hear reports from current Yetti owners..

Thanks


----------



## msdrywall

I am anxiously awaiting comments on this as I am also taking a hard look at getting a yetti


----------



## MNyetti

I bought my yetti last December (2012) so I've only fished one season with it. It's an 8x16. I bought it finished in Milaca, MN (Northland Auto Center Inc, http://www.nlaci.com). I spent a good deal of time trying to figure out what to get, and was leaning towards an Ice Castle when a friend told me to consider a Yetti instead. I started looking for a used one but couldn't find any (unlike Ice Castles). I'm extremely satisfied with it, well worth the extra cost. I'm also VERY happy that I bought it finished so I was fishing the first weekend I bought it instead of finishing it. It's very well-insulated and tight; I had it on Red Lake with a 30 mph wind and kept nice and toasty inside. The furnace is more than enough; you can be in shorts and a t-shirt if you want to. It tows good too, being so light (frame is only 1700 lbs, I believe; finished is around 3300 lbs). Mine has the marine carpeting in it; I was thinking it would be better to get the rubber flooring, but the sales guy said that 1) the rubber is slippery when its cold and 2) you'll get waves in it after its walked on for awhile. The tongue and groove paneling has a light polyurethane finish. I had three adults and three kids in it, and found room for everyone to sleep and still fish with four lines down at night. If you don't have a family, or plan to only have two people fishing at once, then I would recommend saving some money and get the 6.5 x 12. As far as holding up, the all-aluminum construction is awesome. It still looks like it did when I pulled it off the lot in December. My recommendation would be to look for a used one now, you may have a chance at finding one. If not, and you have time, get the shell and finish it yourself now. Otherwise, you should be able to get a pretty good deal on a finished one.


----------



## Aaida45

I feel this post is very well organized and is quite interesting. I really want to join this kind of events.Thanks for the post.

_______________________________________
Logo Maker
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/period-tracker-ovulation-app/id1354919681http://www.lib.usm.edu/legacy/plag/whatisplag.php
http://definitions.uslegal.com/p/plagiarism/


----------

